# Hello to all



## bobby6638 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi,, i am a 50 yr old retired Fireman. i am in pretty dam good shape for all of my injuries (2 herniated discs lower back I one of them is shot they want to fuse them but not ready for that, 3 herniation's in neck, one shoulder joint basically shot might be looking at possible replacement & others)  

I am 6ft 200 lean,,,    prob. about 10-15% BF..   Would be lower but my running has been cut back dramatically lately & have not substituted anything else as of yet (bike, stairs etc).. 

I am on e few other boards & i just found this one & it looked good so i am in.
Always looking to see what others do etc.

I am at a crossroad right know because I am just trying to get thru the summer then get my shoulder fixed. I don't want to be wrapped up all summer after this past winter we had in the north east.....   So i work on what I can & try to enjoy...........


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## ROCK STEADY (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## jaybTX (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome!
-Jason


----------



## Cobeslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

dude, take care of yourself.  that body has got to last ya.  hell getting older, ain't it?


----------



## vortex (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!  I feel your pain, I'm 52, also have 2 herniated discs.


----------



## 258884 (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Freeway (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## kona_mtb (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 7, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Dang, you have been through hell and back.  Way to tough it out.  The owner of this board dad use to be a fire fighter.  I commend the amazing work you have done.  We are thrilled to have you on the board


----------



## bobby6638 (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks all,, I am glad I found the site...   Firefighting takes it's toll on you, but  I would do it all over again in a heartbeat  (just wish the men & women that gave their lives could be back)


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Hope u enjoy the board


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

welcome!

has you injuries came from the work or you got them from the gym?


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## juicemeup (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## FordFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome Bro!!
my kids are all into superheroes and jedi knights. I tell them Firefighters ,Cops and our Military men and women are the real Jedi Knights and Superheroes! Good to have a retired Jedi Knight on here! props to you.


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Dump those other boards, this place is where you need to be!


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Howdy


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------

